# Mud Muckers on March 23rd-25th



## bootch42 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey just checking to see if anybody on here is going to Mud Muckers that weekend. It will be my first time and I was wondering how many people really went to this place when its not a big event weekend?


----------



## abrady (Oct 10, 2011)

i think a few guys from our group are going. i wont be able to make it do to being out of town on work .The crowd it depends on the weather and if people wanna ride i have been there when there was only 60 people and then where there was 200 on a regular event.


----------



## gargoyle725 (Mar 30, 2012)

I will be there. Allways a great time. Crowd or no crowd I dont care.


----------

